# Schottener CC Strecke



## racejo (2. Juni 2008)

Servus,

auf dem hoherodskopf gibt es eine neue CC Strecke. Kennt die schon jemand?
Ich würde sie morgen mal abfahren.

Will noch jemand mit?


Gruß

Jo


----------



## Vogelsberger (16. Juni 2008)

Ähm wo soll die sein?

Ich hab wohl was verpasst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-a-x-x-x (1. Juli 2008)

Servus zusammen,

da muss ich wohl auch etwas verpasst haben! Wo genau soll den die Strecke sein? 

Sonnige Grüße
M-a-x-x-x


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube da hat einer die Marathon Strecke erstmalig gesehen gehabt und als dauerhafte Einrichtung gesehen,statt nur für den Wettkampf


----------



## toarty (14. August 2008)

gude zusammen.

kenne die kleinen abfahrten vom hohenrodskopf und den trail von der taufsteinhütte richtung schotten. im hirzenhainer wald kann man sich aber auch gut austoben.
wohne aber noch nicht sehr lang in der gegend und suche immer neue trails. 

weiß jemand noch welche??

mfg toarty


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (30. August 2008)

Hi,

dort oben kenne ich micht nicht so gut aus. Wo finde ich den Trails?

Gruß
Marco


----------

